# hacerle espacio a las personas



## gengo

Context:  La gente en el andén estaba apiñándose para hacerle espacio a las personas que llegaban.

I know this has been discussed here before, and that while "les" is strictly correct here, it is common to use "le."  My question is whether it sounds more "educated" to use "les," or it is perfectly fine to use "le" in all such situations.


----------



## Haruon

Maybe it depends from country to country, but at least in Mexico both sound correct and neither strike me as particularly more "educated" than the other.


----------



## Aviador

My opinion is that this inconsistency is never acceptable. I don't think there is an option to use _les_ for plural objects to sound "more educated", all speakers should make their best effort to employ the correct pronoun in every circumstance and avoid the incoherence in using _le_ for plural objects.
And certainly _le_ for plural objects sounds terrible.


----------



## gengo

OK, so we have two opposite views so far.  Interesting!


----------



## Galván

Aviador said:


> My opinion is that this inconsistency is never acceptable. I don't think there is an option to use _les_ for plural objects to sound "more educated", all speakers should make their best effort to employ the correct pronoun in every circumstance and avoid the incoherence in using _le_ for plural objects.
> And certainly _le_ for plural objects sounds terrible.


Entiendo que el pronombre les es para las personas pero la confusión se forma cuando se cree que el espacio es el sujeto.

Hay que hacer espacio a las personas
Hay que hacerles espacio a las personas
Hay que hacerle espacio al conglomerado de gente

Estoy de acuerdo que se trata de un error bastante común


----------



## elprofe

Para que te hagas una idea de lo común que es, yo he leído el título del hilo y pensaba que buscabas una traducción, ni se me había pasado por la cabeza que había un error en "_hacerle hueco a las personas_". 

Como está claro que sabes cuál es la regla y son cosas que se pueden encontrar en cualquier página de internet. Te doy otra información que puede resultarte valiosa:

*Mi uso de "le/les" en mi vida*. 
*Perfil*: Soy un chico de 30 años que estudió filología inglesa y como cualquier usuario del foro, le presta especial atención al uso de la lengua que hace en su día a día.

1) Escribiendo un texto académico evito usar "le" para plurales, aunque de manera natural usaría "le". Cuando hago proofreading de mis propios documentos sería uno de los fallos que puedo encontrar.
2) Hablando con mis amigos por whatsapp no lo corrijo, lo acepto como natural. (pongo tildes, no escribo abreviaciones, uso comas para separar ideas, etc. pero no corrijo "le/les")
3) Hablando en persona con mis amigos ni me fijo en si he dicho "le" o "les".
4) Si alguien dice "le" en lugar de "les" no se lo digo para que lo corrija(de hecho, no sé si me daría cuenta). (Suelo corregir pasados mal construidos (andé, traducí); laísmos/leísmos; había/habían, etc.


----------



## Rocko!

La expresión "_hacerle espacio_" tiene el "_le_" unido a "_hacer_" (hacerle/hacerles), y además parece que la idea de "_hacer espacio_" es un concepto con vida propia, lo cual complica más el opinar certeramente sobre el tema. Solo sabemos que pluralizar el "les" es la forma correcta, pero la RAE dice en la NGLE (_Manual_), del 2010, que la forma sin pluralizar "se recomienda evitarla", pero no la clasifica como incorrecta ni la censura abiertamente:




RAE. (2010). _Nueva gramática de la lengua española: manual_.


----------



## gengo

Thanks to everyone who posted.  You have pretty much confirmed what I suspected, but it's good to hear it from such reliable sources.  Since I'll never be able to speak Spanish like a native, I'll probably continue using _les_ in such situations, but now I know that it's a mistake that even educated speakers make.  There are similar ones in English.


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> My question is whether it sounds more "educated" to use "les," or it is perfectly fine to use "le" in all such situations.


The latter, except among purists, formal linguistic contexts and the like.

P.S.: The 35.2k of the NGLE online says that it can be found (even) in educated oral speech although it advises to keep the correct concord in formal contexts.


----------



## elprofe

Una cosa de la que me acabo de dar cuenta porque acabo de escribir un mensaje con "les", es que cuando pongo el complemento indirecto plural al comienzo, me resulta muy raro poner "le":

_A los profesores les ha encantado el video _(esto es lo que he puesto)
_A los profesores le ha encantado el video_ (el error de concordancia se hace mucho más "noticeable" que en la oración de "hacerle espacio a las personas" por ejemplo)


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo, amigo gengo, pienso como Aviador: hay que ser escrupuloso con la sintaxis. Pero la verdad es que este error lo cometo naturalmente si no me fijo, y más en casos como tu ejemplo, en el que hay un sustantivo singular bien pegadito y el cerebro nativo tiende a hacer una concordancia inconsciente. Nadie te mirará raro, tu español es excelente.  

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Revisando un libro del lingüista Francisco A. Marcos Marín, leí ahí que la _discordancia _no es un fenómeno gramatical sino estilístico, que obedece, generalmente, a razones psicológicas. Esto llamó mi atención y corrí al DLE, y sí, en el diccionario aparece una acepción de "concordancia" que es de naturaleza gramatical, pero al revisar la entrada correspondiente a la "discordancia", no aparece ninguna acepción de naturaleza gramatical. Y mi ojo se quedó cuadrado.


----------



## blablablab

Aviador said:


> My opinion is that this inconsistency is never acceptable. I don't think there is an option to use _les_ for plural objects to sound "more educated", all speakers should make their best effort to employ the correct pronoun in every circumstance and avoid the incoherence in using _le_ for plural objects.
> And certainly _le_ for plural objects sounds terrible.


Both are correct, and i think its "_les"_ the one that sounds worse.
I think _"les" _sounds better to you because this phenomenon: hypercorrection, search in wikipedia.


----------



## blablablab

Rocko! said:


> Revisando un libro del lingüista Francisco A. Marcos Marín, leí ahí que la _discordancia _no es un fenómeno gramatical sino estilístico, que obedece, generalmente, a razones psicológicas. Esto llamó mi atención y corrí al DLE, y sí, en el diccionario aparece una acepción de "concordancia" que es de naturaleza gramatical, pero al revisar la entrada correspondiente a la "discordancia", no aparece ninguna acepción de naturaleza gramatical. Y mi ojo se quedó cuadrado.


Busca "Hypercorreccion", creo que se refiere a eso con _estilistico._


----------



## Circunflejo

blablablab said:


> Both are correct


Any grammar supporting that statement?


----------



## gengo

blablablab said:


> Busca "Hypercorreccion", creo que se refiere a eso con _estilistico._



I'm not a native speaker, but I don't think that using "les" in my sentence is a hypercorrection.  It is the correct grammatical form.  Whether or not "le" is also acceptable is another matter (and is the subject of this thread).


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> I'm not a native speaker, but I don't think that using "les" in my sentence is a hypercorrection.


Of course, it's not.


----------



## Aviador

blablablab said:


> Both are correct...


No, that is not true because using singular pronouns for plural objects is not how the syntax of our language works. Anyway, do you have any evidence to the contrary?



blablablab said:


> ... I think _"les" _sounds better to you because this phenomenon: hypercorrection...


No, it sounds better to me because of its impeccable logic, it's coherent and consistent with how the syntax of the Spanish language works.


----------



## blablablab

Aviador said:


> No, it sounds better to me because of its impeccable logic, it's coherent and consistent with how the syntax of the Spanish language works


You have defined what hypercorrection means.
gengo,​I was referring to this kind of behaviour


----------



## Aviador

Hypercorrection is not to use correct grammar, but to mistakingly use bad grammar unnecessarily trying to correct what is already correct.
It is not hypercorrection to say that the correct weak pronoun for plural feminine third-person indirect object is _les_, because it actually is. It would be hypercorrection, though, to use _le_ in the wrong belief that it is correct and _les_ is not.

Hypercorrection in Cambridge Dictionary:

In view of the evidence, it is more likely that it is you who is hyper correcting.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Agreeing properly in number is the only right choice.
But you will hear the mistake a lot, especially in quick, careless speech (remember also that final consonants are often barely insinuated in Spanish, which also doesn't  help; but, that aside, people do often just omit pluralizing,  it is not a mere matter of pronunciation).
It is probably an endemic error at this point.
You might even read it on the occasional newspaper or TV show teaser.
It hasn't so far made much of a headway in any book minimally proofread or edited, AFAIK.


----------



## Circunflejo

blablablab said:


> You have defined what hypercorrection means.
> @gengo,​I was referring to this kind of behaviour


That means you don't know what hypercorrection means.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Whew!  Quite the entertaining thread


Rocko! said:


>


Nice to see these real-life examples in print in the RAE.  Thank you, my Super Sleuth


Rocko! said:


> Y mi ojo se quedó cuadrado.


¡Jajaja!  ¿Pero...qué significa?


gengo said:


> La gente en el andén estaba apiñándose para hacerle_*s*_ espacio a las personas que llegaban.


No pude resistir la tentación de corregirles a esta oración.  Why is my spell checker objecting to "corregirles".



Aviador said:


> My opinion is that this inconsistency is never acceptable. I don't think there is an option to use _les_ for plural objects to sound "more educated", all speakers should make their best effort to employ the correct pronoun in every circumstance and avoid the incoherence in using _le_ for plural objects.
> And certainly _le_ for plural objects sounds terrible


I couldn't agree more, Aviador


----------



## gengo

> La gente en el andén estaba apiñándose para hacerle_*s*_ espacio a las personas que llegaban.





Reina de la Aldea said:


> No pude resistir la tentación de corregirles a esta oración.  Why is my spell checker objecting to "corregirles"*?*



Because oración is singular and your computer thinks you are trying to modify that noun.  Are you trying to say that you are correcting "us"?  (If so, that is unnecessary, since almost all of us (including me) already knew that "les" was the correct form here.)


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Actually, the checker is probably being confused by that "a". 
The correct wording is "corregirles esta oración".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gengo said:


> Are you trying to say that you are correcting "us"? *¡En absoluto! *(If so, that is unnecessary, since almost all of us (including me) already knew that "les" was the correct form here.


Intentaba decir *corregirle*


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> The correct wording is "corregirles esta oración".


Good eye!


----------



## gvergara

Hola a todos/as:



Aviador said:


> And certainly _le_ for plural objects sounds terrible.


Honestamente, Aviador, creo que aquí en Chile a nadie le suena horrible, y pienso que es como la gran mayoría de las personas hablaría; llego a pensar que si uno hace la concordancia correcta, los demás piensan que uno está mal... Yo siempre hago la concordancia conscientemente, e inconscientemente tengo a mi cerebro bastante entrenado como para hacer la concordancia al plural casi el 100% de las veces que corresponde hacerla, pero admitamos que, por más que tú yo tratemos, las demás personas en el país no la hacen y no les suena horrible. Muy por el contrario, este error es muy natural para ellas.


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, a mí me suena horrible y no puedo evitar que me salte instantáneamente al oído o a la vista y que me vengan unas urgentes ganas de corregir.


----------



## gvergara

Pues a mí igual me suena mal, pero el uso de la gran mayoría difiere al nuestro.


----------



## Ballenero

Esto ocurre cuando el complemento indirecto plural va después del verbo+pronombre.
No ocurre cuando es al revés.

_Quiero comprarle algo a mis hijos.
A mis hijos quiero comprarles algo._

Es un fallo normal y sin importancia que ocurre al hablar y generalmente no llega a producir ninguna confusión.
A mí no me suena mal, lo considero aceptable.

En textos formales (institucionales, científicos, etc), se supone que los revisan varias veces diferentes personas, ahí no debe aparecer ese error.


----------



## gvergara

Ballenero said:


> A mí no me suena mal, lo considero aceptable.


La costumbre del uso hace que nos suene normal, pero no hay que perder de vista que sigue siendo un error. Al menos a los/as aprendices de castellano hay que hacérselo notar.


----------

